# Using a Logitech Squeezebox Controller as a tivoweb remote



## acacia (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a Logitech Squeezebox Duet and today wrote an applet for the Controller to send http sendkey messages to tivoweb in order to operate as a remote. Details on the squeezebox forum http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?t=80340

I wonder if *anyone* will find this useful.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a couple TiVos, and a Squeezebox Duet, but I've got enough remotes... I think its pretty cool how hackable various electronics are. Very nice.

I actually use my Palm Pre as a remote for the squeezebox now. I really want to but the Squeezebox Receiver without another Duet controller, but it looks like they've discontinued that option.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

ct1 said:


> I have a couple TiVos, and a Squeezebox Duet, but I've got enough remotes... I think its pretty cool how hackable various electronics are. Very nice.
> 
> I actually use my Palm Pre as a remote for the squeezebox now. I really want to but the Squeezebox Receiver without another Duet controller, but it looks like they've discontinued that option.


They do look thin on the ground. U.S. Amazon are selling the Squeezebox (3rd gen VFD model - has to be 3rd as it has the Logitech logo) for $226. This should be a good alternative. Or try the Squeezebox Touch for $299.

If you balk at the prices, just take a look at how much we have to pay here in the UK.


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool App. Has anyone written an app for the TIVO where I can control my Squeezebox from a Tivo menu?


----------



## acacia (Aug 23, 2003)

Yay someone liked it!

I was wondering if anyone would even read this thread.


----------

